# Lima - Peru (April 2022)



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Photos of my trip to Lima

Lima by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Lima by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Lima by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Barranco by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Plaza De Armas by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Lima street scene by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Lima by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Barranco street scene by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Lima by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Miraflores by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Miraflores by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Barranco by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Barranco by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

La Rosa Nautica by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Barranco by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Lima by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Lima by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Lima by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Lima by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Lima by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Lima by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Barranco by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Barranco by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Barranco by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Lima by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Barranco by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Amazing gallery of beautiful Lima! Thank you for posting!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, great and very nice photos from Lima; well done


----------

